# Whiteface 11-23-2007



## loafer89 (Nov 24, 2007)

Area skied: Whiteface, N.Y

Date skied: November 23rd from 11:30am - 2:00pm

Surface conditions: frozen granular, limited loose granular, ice, death cookies galore.

Warren and I arrived at Whiteface Mountain after a  3 1/2 hour drive from home and arrived at the mountain to find only the base double chair servicing Lower Valley opened. The gondola and the Face Lift quad where not running due to icing from the 1/2 - 3/4" of freezing rain from thursday. We waited over one hour before buying a lift ticket when the gondola was starting to run.

We where among the first 50 people of the season to board the gondola since it was opening day. Excelsior was the only trail opened from the gondola with 2,400' of vertical. Conditions on Excelsior where horrible with large stretches of ice mixed with 2-4" diameter ice chunks. I was never so happy to get down a trail without breaking my neck, and conditions did improve dramatically when we hit the snowmaking on Lower Valley.

We took one more run from the summit and a few on Lower Valley and decided to ditch Whiteface and start the 5 hour drive to Sunday River where we should have gone in the first place.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 25, 2007)

I updated my Whiteface post


----------



## andyzee (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the update on the update :lol: I noticed that Mrs. Loafer put up the original report, must be a pretty cool woman to allow you and Warren to be skiing all over the place!


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 25, 2007)

My wife was very supportive, especially in the helping factor in leaving Whiteface and driving to Sunday River. She made the hotel reservations for us in Maine and posted for me and called BobR to let him know we where at Sunday River.

She also thinks I am crazy for driving 732 miles in two days.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 25, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> My wife was very supportive, especially in the helping factor in leaving Whiteface and driving to Sunday River. She made the hotel reservations for us in Maine and posted for me and called BobR to let him know we where at Sunday River.
> 
> She also thinks I am crazy for driving 732 miles in two days.


 

Damn, sounds like a keeper


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 25, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Area skied: Whiteface, N.Y
> 
> Date skied: November 23rd from 11:30am - 2:00pm
> 
> ...



What you say is true, but under the circumstances I was amazed they where able to open Fri. at all. Conditions improved drmatically the next 2 days.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 25, 2007)

I really was impressed with the shear size of the mountain as my memory of the place is a bit foggy as my last visit was in December of 1990. The snow conditions though where really horrible and I cannot understand why they did not blow snow on Excelsior to resurface it instead of making snow for terrain expansion.

I guess that being a state run ski area means they have to be more judicial with spending money on snowmaking?

It was an easy drive though, so we plan to be back when they have decent snow and a good amount of terrain opened.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 25, 2007)

It was too windy, cold and foggy for effective picture taking, so I only got this one shot of Little Whiteface:


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 26, 2007)

To bad about the weekend.  Yes Friday was a tuffy.  It did loosen up in the afternoon but not till late.   

Sat not a ton better but Sunday we were treated to softer conditions and the sun came out in the afternoon.  No one on the trails.  Well may be 150 or so people.

The reason they did  not make more snow is that there is a tonof it down.  Probably 4 feet in spots.  

I would never recommend whiteface this early in the season.  Killington/Stowe/Jay are the places to go early if you are making any sort of a drive.  

You really have to know the hill this early in the year to ski in the right spots.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 26, 2007)

I saw that they had deep base depths on Excelsior, I just wish they could have done a bit more grooming to loosen up the snow surface.

I do not know the mountain at all and it was my second visit in 17 years. Killington or Vermont where not in our plans as we wanted to avoid the crowds and ski at Sunday River with a near sure guarantee of good snow surfaces.

Still I do not regret our visit as my son got to see one huge mountain and ski off the gondola.

Is this a nice place mid-winter if snowmaking weather holds?  is it crowded?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 26, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> I saw that they had deep base depths on Excelsior, I just wish they could have done a bit more grooming to loosen up the snow surface.
> 
> I do not know the mountain at all and it was my second visit in 17 years. Killington or Vermont where not in our plans as we wanted to avoid the crowds and ski at Sunday River with a near sure guarantee of good snow surfaces.
> 
> ...


 
I for one plan on checking it out later in the season. Went up to Lake Placid hiking this past summer, first time there, and I was truly impressed by Whiteface


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 26, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Is this a nice place mid-winter if snowmaking weather holds?  is it crowded?



Like any place else in the Northeast the best skiing is usually in March. However, mid-winter is usually very good. Last season from about mid-Jan. on the skiing was fantastic.

You'll find it crowded Pres. week of course, but even then not nearly as crowded as other places. If you go any other week you'll pretty much ski right up to the lift and get on. Weekends have some lines, but never very long.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 26, 2007)

I hit WF last year first and while only 1/2 a trail was open it was in very good shape. Plan on hitting it again later in the season, after a good dump.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 26, 2007)

kingslug said:


> I hit WF last year first and while only 1/2 a trail was open it was in very good shape. Plan on hitting it again later in the season, after a good dump.


 
What's your bowl movements got to do with it? :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 26, 2007)

andyzee said:


> What's your bowl movements got to do with it? :lol:



:lol: Bush Mogul Master cracks me up when I see BMM. He has mastered more that just moguls. :-o :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 26, 2007)

andyzee said:


> What's your bowl movements got to do with it? :lol:



A good dump lightens the load.  I ski so much better after unloading.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 26, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Like any place else in the Northeast the best skiing is usually in March. However, mid-winter is usually very good. Last season from about mid-Jan. on the skiing was fantastic.
> 
> You'll find it crowded Pres. week of course, but even then not nearly as crowded as other places. If you go any other week you'll pretty much ski right up to the lift and get on. Weekends have some lines, but never very long.


 
Thanks for the information. I have one other question and that would be at what point do they usually have skiing from the summit, because I have never skied from the top, it has not been opened when I visited.


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 26, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Thanks for the information. I have one other question and that would be at what point do they usually have skiing from the summit, because I have never skied from the top, it has not been opened when I visited.




mid way through January the upper mountain usually is open.   

To bad you did not reach out to drifter or myself we could have made your stay more pleasant.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 26, 2007)

tjf67 said:


> mid way through January the upper mountain usually is open.
> 
> To bad you did not reach out to drifter or myself we could have made your stay more pleasant.



TJ, last year with the snowmaking improvements, they said they where going to make an effort to open it earlier. Weather permiting I believe mid Dec. I could be wrong though.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 26, 2007)

tjf67 said:


> mid way through January the upper mountain usually is open.
> 
> To bad you did not reach out to drifter or myself we could have made your stay more pleasant.


 

Thank you for the offer, it was a very last minute decision to go to Whiteface and the fact that they had 2,400' + of vertical to ski on looked inviting, and when I told my son they had a gondola opened, his eyes light up as he loves gondola's. He was also fascinated with the slides:-o.

We where not enjoying the skiing and Gore had limited terrain as another option, so we left for Maine, which was our original intention.

We will be back in January - February to enjoy Whiteface, Gore and Lake Placid to it's full extent.


----------



## St. Jerry (Nov 26, 2007)

Icy and cold at Whiteface???  What ??? Who woulda thunk it?  What about the slides?!?  The slides!!!


----------



## takeahike46er (Nov 26, 2007)

Surprising, huh?  I hear there was two feet of pow, sunny skies and warm temps in Vermont on Friday.  Vermont roxxxx!!111lol


----------



## Dave L (Nov 26, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Like any place else in the Northeast the best skiing is usually in March. However, mid-winter is usually very good. Last season from about mid-Jan. on the skiing was fantastic.
> 
> You'll find it crowded Pres. week of course, but even then not nearly as crowded as other places. If you go any other week you'll pretty much ski right up to the lift and get on. Weekends have some lines, but never very long.


 
We were up April 9th with decent conditions, mashed potatoes at below the mid, but a solo ride up the gondola proved much fluffier...it's surreal to get above those lower clouds!!


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 27, 2007)

I am thinking about skiing at Whiteface again on saturday, Liftopia is offering a deal of $54 for Warren and I, this is a pretty good deal. We would ski Gore on Sunday with lift tickets at $47 for me and $23 for Warren.

If the cold holds for the weekend, the snowmaking production should be decent.


----------



## Dave L (Nov 27, 2007)

I absolutely cannot wait to ski this year.  Before last year I hadn't skied in 12.  Didn't get out last year till mid february.  I'm trying to hold off till it's solid everywhere so the wife can enjoy some quality skiing.  She's a cautious newb and I'm upper intermediate only because I push hard to learn and conquer.  I think a helmet is in order this year!!  This weekend is jammed for me so most likely we will get out the following weekend, but not sure where, thinking Jiminy Peak cuz it's close but gore might not be bad either.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 28, 2007)

4" new at Whiteface last night with 2" more on thursday. Looks like I'll be back this saturday


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 28, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> 4" new at Whiteface last night with 2" more on thursday. Looks like I'll be back this saturday




Me too.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 28, 2007)

Perhaps we could meet up then? the liftopia deal seems to good to pass up.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 28, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Perhaps we could meet up then? the liftopia deal seems to good to pass up.



That would be great. I'll PM you with some suggestions on how we can meet.


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 28, 2007)

Heard a rumor lower cloud is opening this morning.  May have to boot out of work around 2

Drifter let me know if you two connect I would like to share a gondi ride


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 28, 2007)

I heard that Upper and Lower Northway have snowmaking on them and should open soon.
Upper Northway was listed as opened yesterday, but not today.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 28, 2007)

tjf67 said:


> Heard a rumor lower cloud is opening this morning. May have to boot out of work around 2
> 
> Drifter let me know if you two connect I would like to share a gondi ride


 
How would one get to Lower Cloudspin? via Connector?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 28, 2007)

tjf67 said:


> Drifter let me know if you two connect I would like to share a gondi ride



Will do.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 28, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> How would one get to Lower Cloudspin? via Connector?



Either Connector or John's Bypass whichever one they open. Last season they didn't use Connector hardly at all, which is good because John's Bypass is a fun little trail.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 28, 2007)

It's been fun listening to the Podcast snow report as they have been having technical problems and the lady's voice is playing at 2-3 times the normal speed. Warren get's a kick out of the "mickey mouse" helium voice.:razz:

It's only 19F at Lake Placid right now. Kind of cold for late November.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 28, 2007)

andyzee said:


> What's your bowl movements got to do with it? :lol:



Lightens the load!


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 28, 2007)

We just got our lift tickets on Liftopia and we are all set for saturday. I read that Connector and Lower Cloudspin opened at noon.


----------



## C2H5OH (Nov 28, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> We just got our lift tickets on Liftopia and we are all set for saturday.



Do you have to wait for tickets to arrive (like on WorkingAdvantage.com ) or you just print invoice ?


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 28, 2007)

I just printed the invoice which is all that I need to get my lift tickets at Whiteface customer service. They have an internet/pre-purchase lane inside the lodge


----------



## Dave L (Nov 29, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Either Connector or John's Bypass whichever one they open. Last season they didn't use Connector hardly at all, which is good because John's Bypass is a fun little trail.


That was my first run off the gondola...My intention was to take a nice ride down excelsior, but for fear of traveling where I shouldn't, I kept way left and took what was a fun little trail, John's Bypass which I highly recommend even after one run.  When I emerged at lower cloudspin I was like Whoaa!  It was a work out for a new skier but what fun!!!
Here was a look back up....


----------

